# Sentinel Field Services, Inc.



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone? Didn't come up in a search of the forum. They seem legit on the web, but....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Anyone? Didn't come up in a search of the forum. They seem legit on the web, but....


ONE word sums them up.... Retards 

sent them 16 photos of a yard cut and they could not see that it was done. "we need 4 photos each from EXACT same angle before and after" I even included action shots and they still wanted to argue NOPE DONE then after I had told them NO dont call they sent me a bid approval for a lawn ( pasture on a hill side) in the middle of winter and I told them it was a swamp and they still pushed to get it done. NOPE


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> ONE word sums them up.... Retards
> 
> sent them 16 photos of a yard cut and they could not see that it was done. "we need 4 photos each from EXACT same angle before and after" I even included action shots and they still wanted to argue NOPE DONE then after I had told them NO dont call they sent me a bid approval for a lawn ( pasture on a hill side) in the middle of winter and I told them it was a swamp and they still pushed to get it done. NOPE



Forgive them for they know not what they do.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Anyone? Didn't come up in a search of the forum. They seem legit on the web, but....


I did work for them for a little over a year. The only reason I made it that long was I had an AWESOME work load liaison. I'd have to dig through QuickBooks but memory tells me I lost about 1.7% of invoices to no pays and photos do not justify Bullchit. It would have been a lot more if my work load liaison wasn't awesome. Their VP of something or another isn't worth the time of day. Hi Derrick, I know you're reading this :icon_rolleyes:. Pay is low and they churn through contractors at a very high rate. The only way you could probably make the numbers work is if you are a one man shop with no employees or WC expenses.

Word on the street is the screwed the pooch on the HUD contract award. However Freddie was dumb enough to award them Pennsylvania and Arizona, go figure.

If you want to know PM me and I'd be happy to give you a call with what I know as I know that eyes are watching.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If you want to know PM me and I'd be happy to give you a call with what I know as I know that eyes are watching.


???? Well hey Brad, just how big a boy are ya?
Safeguard has stickies posted about them, lol.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> ???? Well hey Brad, just how big a boy are ya?
> Safeguard has stickies posted about them, lol.


 O.K. GTX, I'll take the bait. Anything that is fact based, I will answer out here in the open forum. Anything that is my opinion, I will answer private message or via phone call.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For those that arrived late and just found their seats, several posters on this forum have in the past, been contacted by companies that they mentioned here in a less than flattering way. A few have changed their posting names to avoid issues with current clients. Some Reps/Owners have come here and gave the rest of their story. I an not a lawyer; I will say though that if what you are stating is the truth, then they can stomp, spit and threaten legal action all they want, and that is about it. I'm sure more than one high level employee has read thru the Safeguard stickies and I'm sure they have been discussed in meetings. Yet, still they sit at the top of the page.

To each their own, but personally, I have no issues telling a newbie in the open about the rug beating I took from SOB Properties, or how SOL LLC didn't pay me after the fact and then reopened the order for another contractor to complete, paying them next to nothing but billing the client 40% above what they were supposed to pay me. If I can stop one poor slob from a fleecing by just stating the facts, then I do. I have no fear of the big boys, and there is no wrong is enjoying spreading the truth.

All that said Brad, to each their own. PMs are there for a reason.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

stop working for these companies that are a waste of time which is 98% of them,if your still making a go in this business great,all i see is numbers keep going down and want you to drive farther away,to the point i have to think of another avenue,hope everyone has a great 2014


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The reason the Safeguard stickies stay is they are referencing national news articles. 
Not so much targeting SG as it is linking to the stories. SG's name is collateral damage, 
mainly because they are the biggest servicing company.


From what I've seen of Sentinel's prices......... I couldn't make it work.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Ohnojim said:


> Anyone? Didn't come up in a search of the forum. They seem legit on the web, but....


They are legit , BUT!! When they lost contract in Idaho they dicked us hardcore. All of a sudden for a 2 month period they started making ridiculous claims of why they could not pay for winterizations and other work. Reducing our invoices in upwards of $2,000 at a time. We worked with them for about 4 years and they were always tolerable until they found out they were loosing Idaho contract and started to screw vendors hardcore. They didn't even notify us they lost contract and had no more work, just screwed us on invoices and went else where.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> They are legit , BUT!! When they lost contract in Idaho they dicked us hardcore. All of a sudden for a 2 month period they started making ridiculous claims of why they could not pay for winterizations and other work. Reducing our invoices in upwards of $2,000 at a time. We worked with them for about 4 years and they were always tolerable until they found out they were loosing Idaho contract and started to screw vendors hardcore. They didn't even notify us they lost contract and had no more work, just screwed us on invoices and went else where.


Did they lose HUD work in Idaho? or are you talking about when they pulled out of all the CoreLogic work & started with HUD?


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, this is when they lost core logic.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> Yes, this is when they lost core logic.


They voluntarily let the CL work go when they secured the HUD contract for multiple states. CL does pre conveyance work, and HUD does not allow the same companies to service their properties both pre & post conveyance. 

I was given a 2 month notice from them before they gave up CoreLogic.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> They voluntarily let the CL work go when they secured the HUD contract for multiple states. CL does pre conveyance work, and HUD does not allow the same companies to service their properties both pre & post conveyance.
> 
> I was given a 2 month notice from them before they gave up CoreLogic.


2 month notice would have been nice. I always assumed they lost CL since when they no longer did their work and took on HUD their price sheet went down 20% in my area. Still cant believe they screwed us and I am pretty sure we were one of there busiest vendors in this area. Always taking the far away ones to " help" them out. Lessons Learned! thats all I got to say!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> ................ Still cant believe they screwed us ...................................... Lessons Learned! thats all I got to say!





I'm pretty sure you learned the hard way there is less than 0 loyalty among these companies towards the vendors that do the work for them.

Nothing about the P&P business model and actual ops makes any business sense what so ever.


----------

